# West Of Memphis: new WM3 doc.



## Spinedriver (Jan 28, 2012)

Peter Jackson has made a new doc about the (relatively speaking) "new developments" in the West Memphis 3 case. The support these guys have had over the years is insane and it looks like there might be a chance it could all pay off. Granted, they have been released but they're still technically "guilty" in the court documents.

This movie is gonna be goooooood....


----------



## Sonicassaultphil (Jan 30, 2012)

Stoked for this film!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 1, 2012)

Pretty sure the 3 Paradise Lost films covered this.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 6, 2012)

oh, is Paradise Lost 3 already available yet? Forgot to check on that. The first 2 are "must see"-docs imho.


----------



## Spinedriver (Feb 6, 2012)

petereanima said:


> oh, is Paradise Lost 3 already available yet? Forgot to check on that. The first 2 are "must see"-docs imho.



I just watched P.L. 3 and it was a pretty good watch. The latest update it included was showing the 3 guys getting out of prison. 

I have a pretty good idea that this movie will just be a re-hash of what was already presented in the Paradise Lost films but there's always hope that they might be able to shed some light into a few corners not covered yet.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks like a great doc. Definitely want to see it. Never heard of the case though, happened before I was born.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 10, 2012)

guitarister7321 said:


> Looks like a great doc. Definitely want to see it. Never heard of the case though, happened before I was born.



I'd recomment to watch (at least) the first 2 Paradise Lost docs, and prepare for epic rage, wtf, and some very sad moments.


----------

